# Coolant temp sensor



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

67 GTO with idiot lights only. After market gauges going in. My question is, is there a second spot in the block to install the necessary sending unit or do I need to fab a manifold to hold both the idiot gauge and after market gauge sensors?


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Not sure about the water ports avail on the ‘67, but on my ‘64 , I kept the oil pressure idiot lite, but gave up the water temp idiot lite,(which by the time it goes off is often too late anyway) Cause Really only one water port was easily avail and I wanted the wider ‘Full sweep 270° look’ gauges for of which the sensors are always mechanical , instead of getting The 90°-120° Sweep most often electrical type..seems the mechanical’s larger probe end won’t work well unless its Inserted well into the block, versus sitting on a ‘T’ , guess the 90° gauge electrical type sensor won’t care about being in a’T’ ...Someone with a ‘67 will know more about your avail engine ports, But just saying ,what type of gauges youre going to get may also be a concern...


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Honeyharbour62 said:


> 67 GTO with idiot lights only. After market gauges going in. My question is, is there a second spot in the block to install the necessary sending unit or do I need to fab a manifold to hold both the idiot gauge and after market gauge sensors?


What are you using for an intake? My aftermarket aluminum has 2. Most will at least have 1, then you could use 1 in the intake, 1 in the head. You could fab a manifold in 1 hole, just make sure there's plenty of flow through it. You don't want an airpocket or eddy to form around the sensor.


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Mine'sa66 said:


> What are you using for an intake? My aftermarket aluminum has 2. Most will at least have 1, then you could use 1 in the intake, 1 in the head. You could fab a manifold in 1 hole, just make sure there's plenty of flow through it. You don't want an airpocket or eddy to form around the sensor.


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Intake is factory 67. The temp gauge is an aftermarket SW electric piece. What I'm understanding then is that an elrctric gauge would be ok in a 't' type standoff in the idiot light sensor location. So I could keep the dash light and add the SW gauge.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Never have liked the T configuration for coolant sensors. Sensors need to be in the flow of coolant to be accurate.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Honeyharbour62 said:


> Intake is factory 67. The temp gauge is an aftermarket SW electric piece. What I'm understanding then is that an elrctric gauge would be ok in a 't' type standoff in the idiot light sensor location. So I could keep the dash light and add the SW gauge.


You can, but as I mentioned, you have to be real careful to make sure it's in the flow. Doesn't usually work out too well with just a "T". You need to create sort of a manifold. More like a "U". Usually something fabricated. I bet someone probably makes one you could buy if you search.


O52 said:


> Never have liked the T configuration for coolant sensors. Sensors need to be in the flow of coolant to be accurate.


Exactly.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Or use a 68 and up manifold (if you have a quadrajet) with two coolant sensors. Just delete the sensor for the distributor vacuum lines and use it for your gauge.


----------

